# Just Purchased our first New MH - Adria Vision 707SG



## 111149 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Folk's

We have just recently purchased a new Adria Vision 707SG MH.

Can't wait to collect her in around 2 wks times  

We spent many months looking and it came down to either the Vision or the Aviano from Burstner. Both splendid MH's.

We went with the Vision as it came with many upgrades - weight,air con,larger engine to name but a few. Really excited and can't wait to travel back down to Sudbury to Rodbridge Car Centre whom I have to say have provided first class customer service - not only in showing us how to operate the Vision, had a test drive but also arranged pick up and drop off at Stanstead Airport.

We plan to use our MH during winter hence the need for a fully winterised MH, and after many years spent in tents then a folding camper time had come to have a few luxuries at last  

In summer a trip to the Sth of France then onto Lake Garda in Italy is already taking shape.

Being first timers, are there any hints on taking a MH for a long journey, should I be aware of anything?
We have driven for many years using our own cars (RHD)so driving on the left is not an issue.

Our Vision is RHD, and I can't wait for a good nights sleep in that rear bed - I'm 6'5" and my feet won't stick out the bottom of the bed !!

Are there any books that anyone recommends for overnight stop offs in France, etc?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New van*

Hello

Welcome to your new home.

The 707G - is that the sexy looking one with the electric bed? I would be playing with that for days on end.

Stop overs in France....

www.campingfrance.com

www,campingqualite.com

There is also the Aires system which I am just starting to "learn" about. He is the link I started a few days back.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-43935.html

A good trawl through the campsite database is another idea, and also have a read of the France section of the continental touring pages.

Russell


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Vince

Congratulations on the purchase of your new van, and welcome.

There are too many hints and tips about driving a motorhome, amd touring in general. However, one thing I will say is that it is an easier journey than in a car, and more sedate. However, that is if you take it easy and enjoy the journey. We have never felt the need to get from A to B as quick as possible in the van, like we tended to do in the car.

Just enjoy it and see it as an opportunity to enjoy your surroundings.

There are many other hints but, perhaps, ask more specific questions and also use the search field. Most questions you would ask will have already been asked, and answered, many times. There are lots of people on MHF with more experience than me and I'm sure some will be along soon.

Good luck

Tim


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Vince

Congratulations! You sound very pleased.

I think there's quite a few of us heading down to Garda this summer - we're dashing down at the end of July for a couple of weeks (staying on one site, with friends visiting as odd times), and then spending about 10 days meandering back up through France.

There are a couple of Aires books - one French, one English - which could be useful. We favour Camping Municipales, as we like to have a pitch to put our stuff out and explore the local area on foot and bikes. We use the Caravan Club guide to European campsites (volume 1, I think) as we like the 'real people' reports. Don't forget, we have our own campsite database on here, which features all types of stopover. :: This :: is quite a nice website featuring Aires too.

Equipment? Limited only by your imagination and your wallet, and what you like to do. Quite a common 'requirement' is satellite TV, although we don't have it.

Will you be travelling just as a couple, or will there be children / grandchildren / pets along for the ride?

Exciting times!

Gerald


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

*New motorhomes*

Hi Vince,
Congratulations on your new motorhome,I know how you feel as we have just bought our first new motorhome after 8 years of looking!!We plumped for a Pilote as it had everything on our checklist.We got the registration plates yesterday & like you hope to do the sth France to Lake Garda trip. Also like you we have driven it by car,(me being a coward when it comes to planes).
Maybe we will meet you on our travels.
Good luck & happy travelling.
Regards
Sylv & Kev
(North Devon)


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the purchase of your Adria Vision, a fantastic vehicle you will have a lot of fun in!! I understand your height requirements being 6'6" myself and there are very few motorhomes I can stand bolt upright in lol.

If you need or forget anything before you pop over to France, we are Adria dealers near Portsmouth.


----------



## 111149 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi All and many thanks for your posts,

Have spent a good part of Sunday going through the links - very informative, many thanks again  

Yip, our Vision is the sexy one with the electric front and rear beds - I am under strict instruction from my wife that the controls for these beds are not a TV remote nor a Toy ! One has to test all functionality :wink: 

We will be travelling with our two sons and also meeting up with family at Garda in summer.

Can't wait for the maiden voyage back up to Scotland  

Cheers


----------

